# Diagramm in Report einbinden mittels Java, iReport und JasperReports



## Alex1303 (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin so langsam am verzweifeln mit iReport. 
Ich habe eine Report Vorlage erstellt und möchte in der Summary Zeile ein
Pie-Chart anzeigen lassen welches die Werte der Detail Zeile zusammenfasst.
Ich erstelle die Report Vorlagen mit iReport und erstelle den eigentlichen Report
dann in meinem eigenen Java Code mit JasperReports.
Als Datenquelle für den Report benutze ich keine Datenbank sondern übergebe
dem JasperPrint Manager eine eigene Datenquelle. Sofern ich kein
Chart benutze funktioniert die Report generierung auch wunderbar aber sobald
ich einen Chart in die Report Vorlage mit reinschreibe bekomme ich beim
generieren des Reports in meinem eigenen Code die folgende Fehlermeldung (Eclipse):

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Report4Scriptlet
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:198)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:186)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:299)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:265)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:255)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:315)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:217)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.util.JRClassLoader.loadClassForName(JRClassLoader.java:120)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRBaseFiller.createScriptlet(JRBaseFiller.java:759)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRBaseFiller.<init>(JRBaseFiller.java:359)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRVerticalFiller.<init>(JRVerticalFiller.java:126)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRVerticalFiller.<init>(JRVerticalFiller.java:118)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.fill.JRFiller.fillReport(JRFiller.java:151)
	at net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperFillManager.fillReport(JasperFillManager.java:472)
	at ReportGenerator.createReport(ReportGenerator.java:146)
	at ReportGenerator.<init>(ReportGenerator.java:121)
	at Main.button1(Main.java:193)

... und so weiter...

Ich habe jetzt extra darauf verzichtet hier noch zusätzlich den Code zur Generierung
des Reports reinzuschreiben da der ja funktioniert wenn kein Chart benutzt wird und
ich den Text hier nicht unnötig aufblähen wollte.

Hat einer von euch mit diesem oder einem ähnlichen Problem schon mal zu tun gehabt?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß

Alex


----------



## elmato (13. Mai 2005)

bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht, bekomme den gleichen fehler, meinst du es koennte am CLASSPATH liegen? ich probier noch rum...


----------



## Alex1303 (13. Mai 2005)

Solltest du etwas zu dem Problem rausfinden so lass es mich wissen.
(Ich werde natürlich das gleiche für dich machen)

Gruß

Alex


----------



## elmato (3. Juni 2005)

hi ich weiss nicht ob das problem bei dir immer noch besteht, aber ich glaube die loesung gefunden zu 
http://sourceforge.net/forum/message.php?msg_id=3049717


----------

